# Troy Lee A1 Headliners Suck



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

Am I the only one seeing this problem? I have owned a few of these helmets and I follow the gentle hand washing rules, yet my head liners just keep delaminating after a couple washes. 

It's really annoying because these helmets fit me better than any I have ever owned, yet I'm sick of spending $30 every time I wash my helmet...

Any suggestions on similar fitting helmets?

Thanks


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I wash the headliners inside a garment pouch and that seems to help some in keeping them from delaminating. I recently switched to a Smith Forefront and found the fit to be similar to a A1 although it's not as 'deep' as the A1, but at least I don't get a waterfall of sweat on my face anymore.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

That thing looks like it is sewn together, is it actually glued? 

Possibly you could take it to a laundry place and have them put some stitches in the failure points...


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

I've solved it with force - cut the front end (the one which keeps delaminating), and put Sweat Buster instead. Works like a charm.

TraxFactory,
It's kinda hot-pressed glued, and the edges start to open after a few rides/wash repeats.


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

TraxFactory said:


> That thing looks like it is sewn together, is it actually glued?
> 
> Possibly you could take it to a laundry place and have them put some stitches in the failure points...


The entire backing is ultra thin microfiber panel that I guessing is glue bonded directly to the inner foam. That is what delaminates which means you no longer have a viable surface to mate with the Velcro pads. It's really annoying as I have had tons of other helmets brands without failures. This helmet just happens to fit really well and it's obvious there is a weakness in the manufacturing process.

It's not the edges that separate. It's the entire backing. I never put it in a machine. Only hand wash in the sink with warm dish soap and water. After it dries, it separates.


----------



## wooly88 (Sep 1, 2009)

matadorCE said:


> I wash the headliners inside a garment pouch and that seems to help some in keeping them from delaminating. I recently switched to a Smith Forefront and found the fit to be similar to a A1 although it's not as 'deep' as the A1, but at least I don't get a waterfall of sweat on my face anymore.


+1 on the Smith. Similar fit. I have both and they're both great.


----------



## Halfabrain (Jun 5, 2014)

Bump on this thread... I have a TLD A1 manufactured in 2015 and the headliner is coming apart at the glued seams despite careful washing.

I cannot find a replacement anywhere...they are simply not available anymore for 2015. I emailed TLD several times they kept pointing me to the new A1 headliners which are for 2017+ helmets

I don't think I would buy another TLD helmet if they can't even keep a decent stock of typical replacement parts for something that is bound to wear out. Too bad, cause I really like TLD stuff and my helmet is in great shape except for the f#$cking headliner. :madman:

This is what I have:









This is what TLD keeps trying to sell me:


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey, 
TLD guy here, apologies to anyone in this thread that had a less than optimal experience. We did revise the A1 headliner a couple of seasons ago, with refined construction and we removed some material to increase ventilation and comfort, the added wings in the middle were removed after testing showed the improved ventilation and fit.
I was hearing some stock issues a year ago on those, but they have been in stock for a while...Wash and care instructions are hand wash, hang dry and we have seen some delaminating when washed in normal laundry, with other clothes, hot water, heat dry etc...
This is the liner we sell now and is what comes in the A1 Drone and A1 classic MIPS.
https://www.troyleedesigns.com/a1-2-helmet-headliner?quantity=1&color=7

Any questions or comments, feel free to PM me, and I will get you sorted.

Craig Stikman Glaspell
Global category director for BIKE at TLD


----------



## nickbaker (Jul 6, 2020)

Well they're still pretty flakey, my last replacement (purchased March 2020) is in bits, I've rinsed it in cold water and left it to dry after every use. It's a shame because I like the helmet, probably wouldn't buy another. Pretty sure some other major brands have similar issues from reading these kinds of threads...


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Yeah same here, A2 helmet headliner went south. Twice. I think the issue is construction, glued and pressed rather than melted together. 

Absolutely love the helmet but yeah a headliner redesign is needed.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

I have a A2 which was like but yeah the liner blew it ts seams. Couldnt succesfully heat weld it back, to hard getting good temp. Ended up using superglue (cyanoacrlyte) to glue the edges back together. So far so good! Need to be generous as the fabric soaks up the glue, but try to keep it just on edge.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

I nevé even washed my liner before it delaminated.


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

Wash a liner?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheOtherOne (Jul 27, 2020)

.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about the pads, yes they might fall apart but troy lee has sent warranty replacements when I've explained the issue.


----------



## TheOtherOne (Jul 27, 2020)

.


----------



## DETarch (Feb 26, 2011)

eshew said:


> I wouldn't worry about the pads, yes they might fall apart but troy lee has sent warranty replacements when I've explained the issue.


Same here- on the 3rd liner in mine . They've warrantied the liner each time, but it's a pain- I've had to submit warranty claims, proof of purchase, and pictures of the defective liner both times. And the liners for the XL/XXL size have been back-ordered.

Similar to others in this thread, it's my favorite helmet otherwise, but I'm actively shopping for a replacement since I can see the 3rd liner beginning to separate again. Considering Smith and POC. Really wish they'd correct such an obvious manufacturing flaw!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halfabrain (Jun 5, 2014)

+1 POC all the way... I replaced my A1 with Tectal Spin. Great fit and manufacture. They are high on the price scale but worth the investment. 

Liner is now near two years old and is almost as pristine as new...wash in warm water and dish soap, air dry.

Have had a few of the velcro patches come off the foam, but that's pretty normal and replacements are less than $5 for a whole set.


----------

